# Chaos Dreadnoughts...... Are they worth it?



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

Im considering buying a chaos dreadnought soon (ive got a renagade chapter so ill buy the plastic SM one and convert it) does anyone use them, if so how do they fare, if not why not? Im not sure if i like the look of the crazed table. Also what weapon configuration would you go for and how would you use it. 

Any responses welcome :biggrin:


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

They look cool, and they are fun to use. However they are not the most reliable of things. So if you do, keep it aay from the rest of your army!


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks could use the dreadclaw assualt pod thinking about it you could drop it behind enemy lines and be safe if it goes bezerk with its guns because thats something i found strange in the new codex it will shoot at the nearest unit friend or foe if it gets fire frenzy but if its goes assualt mad it goes for the nearest enemy.

anyone ever used a dreadclaw? (its forgeworld and its rules are in the imperial armor apocolipse book for thsoe who dont know)


any other comments welcome.


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

Dreadclaws would only be legal in Apoc games...

As for Dreadnaughts, i love the Chaos Dreadnaughts...If i made my Night Lords i'd probably buy the NL Dread from FW...Right now i wish they made a Raven Guard Dread though


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I've never used a dreadclaw myself, but I do use Chaos Dreadnoughts a good bit. It doesn't have that big of a chance of going crazy before its closer to the enemy than your own troops. I like using the Plasma Cannon/CCW on mine, but it is a very dangerous weapon to have on the dreadnought if it does decide to go fire frenzy. I usually keep my dread's out of the way, behind terrain so they can't get LoS on my troops if at all possible. Fire Frenzy can be an awesome thing if it happens at the right time in the game. Firing all weapons twice is great if its at the enemy.

If you want your dread's to be a little less hazardous you probably want to take them with a single shot weapon instead of a blast. A lascannon or multi-melta works great for that role. If you do take the dread that way I wouldn't allow it anywhere near any of your own tanks. I'd always make sure that there was a troop choice in between the dread and any tanks, that way worst case scenario you lose 2 marines.

I hope you find the Dreadnoughts as chaotic and enjoyable as I do, but I'm a little sadistic.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

SyNide said:


> Dreadclaws would only be legal in Apoc games...


Mind citing a source for that?


SyNide said:


> As for Dreadnaughts, i love the Chaos Dreadnaughts...


I hate Dreads. They're to unpredictable and unstable to use with any affectiveness. Nothing like either putting him alone on one flank with no backup or risk him gibbing your own troops... it's chaos for ya!


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

I have two in my world eaters, and plans for at least one more.

dread 1 - 2ccw
To be honest, not very useful. I haven't got him into combat in five games (he's a recent addition). Tends to get blow up by the end of turn 3, even with the smoke launchers.

dread 2 - lascannons ccw
Far more useful. Usually does a fair bit of damage. However, again tends to be destroyed in a few turn. But has taken out 1/2 a veteran squad, without close combat! (approx 150-200pts).

The next one will probrably be the same config as dread 2.

Whilst the crazed table can be annoying, it's just a case of keeping it away from the rest of your troops.
The problem is that, as CSM go, dreads are quite fragile, even when you fire smoke launchers. There are a few ways around this:
1.)Use cover effctively (obvious I know)
2.)Make sure there are other tempting targets to draw fire from the dreads. I use a landraider. Suprisingly effective!

To be honest, it can be difficult to recoup the points. But I still want to add more as I enjoyed modelling them!


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

I love my chaos Dread. Its unpredictability gives it charm and character thats lacking in the game of late. You probably wont see many in tournaments but for freindlies its fine.

So far under the new rules my dread has torched a rhino, two enemy marines and 3 of my own raptors. The raptors had been a scoring unit on an objective before they got roasted.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Alexander_67 said:


> So far under the new rules my dread has torched a rhino, two enemy marines and 3 of my own raptors. The raptors had been a scoring unit on an objective before they got roasted.


The sad part about that, if you're anything like me, is you loved watching your own troops get roasted didn't ya? I think the crazed table is a very fun and random effect. You're right, I don't run them in anything competetive either, but its so much fun in friendly games.


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

I have three dreadnoughts (two old plasma and claw chaos dreadnoughts and a slightly converted rogue trader dreadnought) and they've been lots of fun.

Maybe I should qualify that. They make an excellent distraction if you have other tanks and they seem to draw more firepower than they are worth.
On top of that, they occasionally end up being able to do silly things. 

I had one dreadnought which managed to lose both of its weapons while crossing the board, charge an enemy havoc unit, win close combat and drive that havoc unit out the firing position it was in.

That, and if I don't like my ally in a team game, the dreadnoughts ALWAYS get placed to reinforce their side. :angel: "Gosh, I completely forgot about that rule."


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't use Dreads at all anymore, i just find them to unreliable to be used effectively, and i don't want a carefully thought out plan to be shafted because my dread gets a little trigger happy and donkey punches my own people.


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

Revelations said:


> Mind citing a source for that?
> 
> I hate Dreads. They're to unpredictable and unstable to use with any affectiveness. Nothing like either putting him alone on one flank with no backup or risk him gibbing your own troops... it's chaos for ya!


I totally agree. Like all dreads, they're not hard to destroy at range if your enemy has anything even resembling a good weapon (STR 7+). A dread's a vehicle, so one hit and it's gone; no taking out one model and saying "is that all ya got?"
Add the crazed rule to the mix and then spice it up with the absence of the Daemonic Possession upgrade and you've got a walking waste-of-points.

But hey, if you just gotta have one...:grin:


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

I dont use them either. In the last codex they were great, throw on mutated hull and all of a sudden they survived more than a round or two. Hell they could be pivotal in your victory. But now with loss of demon upgrades for vehicles and the reworked chart...they suck. Its ashame as I have two Forgeworld Nurgle Dreads ones fully painted. A friend of mine used one in his last game and it didnt do anything but go nuts and break cover or shoot his own troops. It eventually got knocked out...his opponent didnt even bother shooting at it for several rounds(he played Necrons).


----------



## Moschaboy (Jan 5, 2007)

easy solution, get a dread with rocket launcher and dccw. this way you can fire frag rockets at your own units/tanks when it fire frenzies to minimize casualities. should work well with 2 dreads teamed up so they can shoot each others side armor if going berzerk. plus they just cost 120 points each with extra armor and heavy flamer. that is the cheapest missle launcher you'll get apart from chosen especially when combined with 3 str10 ini4 close combat attacks and it's ability to fire on the move.


----------

